
It's Amazing! Boston Dynamics Unveils Its Wheel-Leg Robot - type0
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/boston-dynamics-handle-robot
======
type0
Aah! Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13748023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13748023)

